# Has Dick Conklin's timeshare calendar been highjacked?



## BarCol (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all- Don't know if this is my problem using an IPad or the Tug site but when I click on Dick Conklin's 40 year timeshare planning calendar in the TUG advice section, I automatically go to this site:

http://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=keysy&e=com


What happened?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2016)

I went looking for a timeshare calendar yesterday. It appears this one is no longer hosted and the domain is for sale. I can't remember where I located one, but it was through searching the tug2.net home page. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2016)

Here is the TUG Calendar:  http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 7, 2016)

My last email address for Dick was @keysy.com, and as we know now, this is no longer active. I checked around some, and none of his social profiles has been active since 2013. Don't know what this indicates, and didn't feel that I should call around and try to find out.

Fern


----------



## BarCol (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks all- the Marketplace Calendar was my fallback, but for some reason , the link to that wasn't working for me either...but the link Denise posted works so I'm good. 

Sorry that Dick Conklin's seems to no longer be available. But time passes, I guess


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Here is the TUG Calendar:  http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx?



Thanks for sharing this information for all Tuggers.


----------

